# Candy White Cleaned



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I managed to get a bit of time to spend on the car over the weekend, car was absolutely filthy as we'd come back from the South of France the weekend before -

Process was - 
Wash TBM with Zaino Z7
Clayed with Sonus Green
Polished with the new Menz 203S Compound on a Menz Finishing Pad (Yellow) whilst using the new ' Gloss it' Pad Primer/Lubricant
Zaino AIO applied via PC as a base for Zaino Z2
Wheels polished with Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic Prime Strong
Tyres dressed with Zaino Z16


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

That's the weirdest looking TT I have ever seen...  

WTF are you doing on here? :lol:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'm on here because I've been a member since 2000 and have had several TT's 

Any more questions?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

NickP said:


> I'm on here because I've been a member since 2000 and have had several TT's
> 
> Any more questions?


Fair enough. I thought you'd parked in the wrong garage that's all...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice worke mate I bet the road tar is a sod it is on yellow [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice worke mate I bet the road tar is a sod it is on yellow [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Get some Autosmart tardis 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... clean.html


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

I've tried autoglym intensive tar remover but it seems to do bugger all, excuse my french!!!

Could it be as i've polished and sealed over the tar. If so, how do I go about removing the layers?


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

colster said:


> I've tried autoglym intensive tar remover but it seems to do bugger all, excuse my french!!!
> 
> Could it be as i've polished and sealed over the tar. If so, how do I go about removing the layers?


try some diluted megs all purpose cleaner or virosol to help strip back the layers of wax and protection.

or some citrus based cleaner from poorboys, anything like that will take the layers off, but then you are starting again and need to re-apply all your layers again  
but worth doing a couple of times a year


----------

